# Hello all.



## TTQS 297 (6 d ago)

Just joined following the purchase of my midlife flashback.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

TTQS 297 said:


> Just joined following the purchase of my midlife flashback.


Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------

